# Where does Lawd Boros rank in the HST these days?



## Kaaant (Jan 14, 2015)

Obviously clears one piece but I've been hearing shit about clorox and nardo recently, especially this new guy in The Last that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cut the moon in two. And narbungo is apparently moon level too? wtf




So where does the Lord of the universe sit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 14, 2015)

boros is right below v2 juubi raw power wise and a tad faster. (assuming he gets scalled to non serious saitama)
he should solo bleach, op and stop somewhere around juubito-base juudara on nardoverse


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 14, 2015)

What is Obito @ raw power wise?


----------



## LineageCold (Jan 14, 2015)

Kaaant said:


> What is Obito @ raw power wise?




*Spoiler*: __ 








If one can comprehend this amount of physical strength (by hst standards)


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 14, 2015)

Jubito sits around continent/continent+ plus goudama hax and flight


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 14, 2015)

LineageCold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Spose. Plus there's weak ass Juubi flicking back bijuu dama like it was nothing.


----------



## trance (Jan 14, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> boros is right below v2 juubi raw power wise and a tad faster. (assuming he gets scalled to non serious saitama)



He almost certainly receives proper scaling to a casual Saitama. He presented Saitama with the hardest fight of his life so far - albeit, still far from pushing to his maximum - and could properly tank several of Saitama's casual punches - which can absolutely wreck city level beings - without too much trouble. In terms of raw power, his ultimate attack has for certain life-wiping capabilities and should be capable of outputting as much energy as Saitama's jump. Depending on if his ultimate attack's full hype of being a planet buster is a taken seriously, he could clear but AFAIK, that's not the case, so he stomps OP and Bleach and stops at Nardo god tiers.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 15, 2015)

Just a shame he got put down so easily ;_;


----------



## Haro (Jan 15, 2015)

Lord boros is still higher then the HST. He was going to destroy most of the earth with his blast. Destroying most of earth>>>>>Cutting the moon.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Lord boros is still higher then the HST. He was going to destroy most of the earth with his blast. Destroying most of earth>>>>>Cutting the moon.


lord boros just stated he was going to wipe earth surface.
not sure how to quantify it but is most likely below moon level so no.
not like this matter when kaguya is a legit planet buster


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 15, 2015)

The fallout of the cloud parting was some kind of exaton, that much I can tell by looking at it

I just can't be bothered to delve into it any further


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> The fallout of the cloud parting was some kind of exaton, that much I can tell by looking at it
> 
> I just can't be bothered to delve into it any further


^there is this thing,tho
which remembers me that i have a scalling of it somewhere in my pc
might do a blog.


----------



## Dudebro (Jan 15, 2015)

As a matter of fact I do recall him talking about destroying the Earth's surface...Couldn't we look at that as him trying to destroy the Earth's crust?...What would that take anyway?...


----------



## Haro (Jan 15, 2015)

That would make him multi continent or something like that


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 15, 2015)

So what, his durability would scale with that? Considering Saitama's attack annihilated that move. 



Love these gifs.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2015)

Boros should have island level durability at least for being able to take blows from a not serious Saitama


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 15, 2015)

It could be higher.  he did tank 1 serious punch from him.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 15, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> It could be higher.  he did tank 1 serious punch from him.


he didn't
 the only actual serious punch that saitama dished killed him.
he did survive and even tanked his arguably continent level "normal punches" (the ones saitama dished after the dash) via regen

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 16, 2015)

It's odd that boros is in a different physical condition after being hit by the serious series punch. There shouldn't even be a Boros left.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2015)

Kaaant said:


> It's odd that boros is in a different physical condition after being hit by the serious series punch. There shouldn't even be a Boros left.


boros has a beastly regen that likely helped him until the shockwave ultimately overcame it.
well i guess this is enough to give ground to him surviving and tanking normal series.
we might even get something from it (maybe halve the attack yeild a few times just like it was done with meruem and saber)


----------



## Esket (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd say Boros clears. I feel he's just too much for the Naruverse to handle.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Boros should have island level durability at least for being able to take blows from a not serious Saitama



His moon jump wasn't considered serious either

He certainly made no note of it

Worth keeping in mind and all

Especially when Boros did survive briefly before croaking to his final attack being redirected at him with his body mostly intact.  With his regen, he'd have probably survived it with great difficulty had it been earlier in the fight imo.  Seemed like an issue of stamina.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2015)

^Yeah, Boros would probably survive that punch if it was thrown early. Boros' regen was draining too much from his body, I'd doubt he'd even regen at all if he took more Normal Punches.


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 17, 2015)

That boro of a thing get vaped easily once he meet guys like Gai in 7/8 gate or Jubito


----------



## Esket (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think anyone from Naruto can survive a punch that sent Saitama to the moon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 17, 2015)

Esket said:


> I don't think anyone from Naruto can survive a punch that sent Saitama to the moon.



I'm pretty sure someone stated on some old thread that punching someone out of orbit alone is only like a building-large building level of DC. I wouldn't put too much basis on punching someone into the moon and more on what he's actually scaled to.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 17, 2015)

Kaaant said:


> It's odd that boros is in a different physical condition after being hit by the serious series punch. There shouldn't even be a Boros left.



Do I need an account to see it or something?


----------



## Esket (Jan 17, 2015)

Personally I'd still give it to Boros. I did a quick calc of it and came up with the punch being low city level.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 17, 2015)

Top tier for HST.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2015)

Esket said:


> Personally I'd still give it to Boros. I did a quick calc of it and came up with the punch being low city level.


You mean like any high tier of hst worthy a shit ?
 boros gets to juubito which he might best with his regen and superior speed.
But either nardo and sauce completely vaporizes him/waste his regen


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 18, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Do I need an account to see it or something?



Shouldn't have to. May be blocked in your area or something.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 18, 2015)

Esket said:


> Personally I'd still give it to Boros. I did a quick calc of it and came up with the punch being low city level.



around middle top tier for HST...

We have country to continent level in HST currently. For most part.. with the exception of god tiers in Nardo who is currently at moon to planet level.


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 18, 2015)

Esket been wankig boros.
The moment Boros meet v2 juubi, he'll get his ass vape.
Not to talk about juubi jins goudama hax that can stop regeneration


----------



## Esket (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, okay I concede. He stops at either v2 Juubito or Juubidara. But a man can dream cant he?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 18, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> Esket been wankig boros.
> The moment Boros meet v2 juubi, he'll get his ass vape.
> Not to talk about juubi jins goudama hax that *can stop regeneration*



Hahaha, no.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2015)

With equalization it could negate regen if it's part of a technique that uses some kind of special energy as it's basically anti-ninjutsu with possible annihilation or erasure or whatever. It won't negate normal regen.


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 18, 2015)

You see, this was the same damn reason M.city dropped 3points to arsenal today


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it possible in the future, that new feats can be applied to Boros? From what I understand, Saitama doesn't power up in the traditional sense. He only seems to get stronger in response to a strong opponent - like Boros. 

For example, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the villain of this new arc man handles one of the strongest S-class heroes "light speed flash" who is obviously implied to move at light speed. Saitama easily dodges this guy, yet Saitama was blitzed by Boros in their fight. Plus, in the ONE original comic, Garou never gave Saitama nearly as hard a fight as Boros. 




Obviously the man that's redrawing the comic tends to awesomely blow things up in size so the fight may differ significantly, but I'm curious.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 18, 2015)

Kaaant said:


> Is it possible in the future, that new feats can be applied to Boros? From what I understand, Saitama doesn't power up in the traditional sense. He only seems to get stronger in response to a strong opponent - like Boros.
> 
> For example,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


maybe...
if those are feats performed by casual saitama then sure, why not...
you can even argue for feats from "normal" saitama but it would start being kinda iffy


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah it was pretty damn casual. Garou beats down all the top heroes present, when Saitama arrives on the scene. Garou attacks whilst Saitama contemplates fighting him. 





Obviously you'd have to prove Lightspeed flash was actually light speed first.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kaaant said:


> Is it possible in the future, that new feats can be applied to Boros? From what I understand, Saitama doesn't power up in the traditional sense. He only seems to get stronger in response to a strong opponent - like Boros.
> 
> For example,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Actually, we can interpret it as Saitama going easy on Garou because he didn't see him as a monster.

He took 1 Serious attack directly but Saitama didn't let it connect on any part of his body that might kill him. 

With Boros being an alien, conquering planets just for the hell of it, Saitama went serious.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 19, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Actually, we can interpret it as Saitama going easy on Garou because he didn't see him as a monster.
> 
> He took 1 Serious attack directly but Saitama didn't let it connect on any part of his body that might kill him.
> 
> With Boros being an alien, conquering planets just for the hell of it, Saitama went serious.



That'd be ridiculous. When Saitama and Garou both dealt with Lightspeed Flash. Yet we have Boros going all blitz on saitama.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2015)

What's ridiculous? The part where I hinted that the pecking order might be Boros>>Garou?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, I do remember in the OPM thread in the manga library section that ONE said Boros=Garou but I'm not really sure if that was that.

EDIT:



Scratch that, I fucked up my memory. Metal Bat hype though


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 19, 2015)

So Metal Bat is on the same tier as Garou.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2015)

It says he can take Dragon level. Which means he babyshakes Fuhrer Ugly, Rover, Black Sperm, Homeless Emperor, Psykos and Gums.

I don't know about Golden Sperm vs him though


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 19, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> What's ridiculous? The part where I hinted that the pecking order might be Boros>>Garou?



What? Im saying if LSF is Light speed Boros must be ridiculously fast. 

That Metal Bat hype is insane. Too bad Zombieman's had some neg hype. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> What's ridiculous? The part where I hinted that the pecking order might be Boros>>Garou?



ONE himself said that Boros and Garou are about the same strength, and from what I've heard, there's nothing really contradicting that



> "Garou vs Boros, who would win, you ask?"
> 
> "Before (pre-monster garou), it was quite obvious boros was ways above him. But now that garou has basically become the perfect monster, it is hard to tell who would win, it would've been one hell of a battle. I do believe that garou is stronger in close combat, where he would simply dodge all punches and kicks"
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2015)

How could I have missed that?

@Kaant

He's not lightspeed. Calcs put him into hypersonic+ with his shadow flowing fist or whatever was that on the original OPM


----------



## trance (Jan 19, 2015)

So, we scale prime Garou to Boros now? 

That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How could I have missed that?
> 
> @Kaant
> 
> He's not lightspeed. Calcs put him into hypersonic+ with his shadow flowing fist or whatever was that on the original OPM



I'm well aware. Im strictly saying that if the manga author made it so LSF was in fact light speed, that would possibly inflate Boros' stats. 



trance said:


> So, we scale prime Garou to Boros now?
> 
> That's pretty interesting.



Kinda. Garou states the main reason he can fight saitama is because Saitama is a martial arts "amateur" and that he probably wouldn't be able to react to Saitama with his eyes alone, or something like that


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 21, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How could I have missed that?
> 
> @Kaant
> 
> He's not lightspeed. Calcs put him into hypersonic+ with his shadow flowing fist or whatever was that on the original OPM



Shouldn't whatever it is calling him lightspeed supersede calcs?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't really know if ONE mentioned that he is really lightspeed, its only in the name, see?

Kinda like how we don't treat Tank Top Black Hole as being Black Hole incarnate. The ones deciding the names are also to blame, remember Saitama being called Caped Baldy.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh ok then my bad. I've never read the manga, I thought someone specifically called him lightspeed.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 21, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Oh ok then my bad. I've never read the manga, I thought someone specifically called him lightspeed.



Yeah, you've got "Speed of sound Sonic" and "Light speed flash" as nicknames, but calculations and PS put Sonic much faster


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 21, 2015)

Kaaant said:


> Yeah, you've got "Speed of sound Sonic" and "Light speed flash" as nicknames, but calculations and PS put Sonic much faster


isn't light speed flash considered a speedster, being then, faster than genos ?
if so he should get that laser dodging feat.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 21, 2015)

Er we don't have any proof that he is faster than Genos...

But one did mention this


> Genos is rather powerful even amongst the s-class heroes.


----------



## Dudebro (Jan 21, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er we don't have any proof that he is faster than Genos...
> 
> But one did mention this



There are S-class heroes that are actually superior to Genos. Tatsumaki for one(Granted shes No.2) and I'd argue that dudes like Bang aren't beneath him. 

I should also mention Lightspeed flash is said to be faster than Sonic who last I checked is pretty much on level with Genos.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> There are S-class heroes that are actually superior to Genos. Tatsumaki for one(Granted shes No.2) and I'd argue that dudes like Bang aren't beneath him.


This is obvious....  Seriously can you read.... It says he is powerful even among the S class heroes, It didn't say He is the most powerful S class hero, The latter means he is at the top of S class, The former means he is grouped with the stronger S-class...



> I should also mention Lightspeed flash is said to be faster than Sonic who last I checked is pretty much on level with Genos.


Can you provide any evidence for this? Scan or even an interview of One stating this.


----------



## Dudebro (Jan 21, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> This is obvious....  Seriously can you read.... It says he is powerful even among the S class heroes, It didn't say He is the most powerful S class hero, The latter means he is at the top of S class, The former means he is grouped with the stronger S-class...



...Dafuq?...Did somebody piss in your cereal this morning?...Cause I'm not trying to spoil your day...Nobody is yelling at you or even disagreeing with what you said....I was merely shedding more light on the statement since the idea that Genos is for some reason unreasonably faster than most S-class(aside from King) is pretty odd sounding and it can be misinterpreted...Nowhere did I even imply that's what the statement meant...If anything I backed it up...I may be occasionally blunt...But I'm pretty laid back...




shade0180 said:


> Can you provide any evidence for this? Scan or even an interview of One stating this.



I recall a statement which is why I said it, but I'll be damned if you expect me to find it right now. I'll dig it up later...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> ...Dafuq?...Did somebody piss in your cereal this morning?...Cause I'm not trying to spoil your day...Nobody is yelling at you or even disagreeing with what you said....I was merely shedding more light on the statement since the idea that Genos is for some reason unreasonably faster than most S-class(aside from King) is pretty odd sounding and it can be misinterpreted...Nowhere did I even imply that's what the statement meant...If anything I backed it up...I may be occasionally blunt...But I'm pretty laid back...



.......

Why are you assuming he's upset 





Dudebro said:


> I recall a statement which is why I said it, but I'll be damned if you expect me to find it right now. I'll dig it up later...



Idk about who's faster, Lightspeed is Hypersonic+ from fighting Garou.


----------



## Dudebro (Jan 22, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> .......
> 
> Why are you assuming he's upset



Serious question?



shade0180 said:


> This is obvious....  Seriously can you read....



That first part is why...Maybe I didn't speak to him long enough or read/pay attention to enough of the stuff he puts down but from what I remember of interacting with him he seemed more chill and less prone to say stuff like that randomly to me...Or I'm probably just bored/tired and forgetting how he is...Meh maybe I'm right, maybe I'm wrong. 



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Idk about who's faster, Lightspeed is Hypersonic+ from fighting Garou.



Garou stomps him or something of that nature if I recall that right. And hypersonic+?....What was the standing made on that Genos calc again?...I half thought it was thrown out but I see Iwan keeps bringing it up.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nah, that's just the usual OBD behavior


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 22, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er we don't have any proof that he is faster than Genos...
> 
> But one did mention this



Yeah, I still don't think its unreasonable to say though. Genos was stated to be equal to Sonic; doesn't really follow if Genos is faster than LSF. That's about the only rational I can apply to it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> Garou stomps him or something of that nature if I recall that right. And hypersonic+?....What was the standing made on that Genos calc again?...I half thought it was thrown out but I see Iwan keeps bringing it up.


i'll keep bringing up until someone shows an actual argument to disprove it 
though you could potentially call it an outlier


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Until Lightspeed comes up in Murata's version and gets better feats, Genos is relativistic from dodging Dushimoff's laser (I recall someone making a case about it and getting accepted)

EDIT:

Search on Blogs yields no results. Perhaps its in the Feat of the Week thread


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2015)

As far as I know, no one ever got a proper distance for that.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 22, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Until Lightspeed comes up in Murata's version and gets better feats, Genos is relativistic from dodging Dushimoff's laser (I recall someone making a case about it and getting accepted)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Search on Blogs yields no results. Perhaps its in the Feat of the Week thread



Seriously? If you happen to find it please let me know.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Regicide said:


> As far as I know, no one ever got a proper distance for that.



No one? Was it agreed that it was real laser though?

Also, Genos still outran his own laser so he's relativistic, right?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 22, 2015)

His laser is slower than the wind or something... 

he fired his laser.. we saw saitama's cape flapping a few times before it cross the distance between them.

Also the laser he used explodes on contact which shouldn't happen with real lasers. 



			
				Iwan said:
			
		

> i'll keep bringing up until someone shows an actual argument to disprove it



Do real lasers bends mid flight without anything changing its direction.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> His laser is slower than the wind or something...
> 
> he fired his laser.. we saw saitama's cape flapping a few times before it cross the distance between them.


i know this is sarcasm but... lol


> Also the laser he used explodes on contact which shouldn't happen with real lasers.


this migth be worth a look...
are the laser exploding or just things like cars and alike ?


> Do real lasers bends mid flight without anything changing its direction.


you mean the lasers being dispersed by the dirty ?
if so yes they do.
actually this was pretty much one of the arguments for it being real laser


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> No, they litterally bend
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


seems legit...






> Do I need to post more?


genos laser has nothing to do with robot laser has it ?




> It isn't sarcasm it happened on panel
> 
> 
> Continue reading from there


see above


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 22, 2015)

And I just disprove the robot laser on the same post. 



			
				Iwan said:
			
		

> genos laser has nothing to do with robot laser has it ?





			
				hyperion said:
			
		

> Also, Genos still outran his own laser so he's relativistic, right?



And I posted the genos laser because Hyperion cited those. 

And you quoted my answer to him.


----------



## Dudebro (Jan 22, 2015)

Regicide said:


> As far as I know, no one ever got a proper distance for that.



Nobody cared enough to actually try to get any value out of it and it never gets brought up. If you want a distance if possible I'd say perhaps around fifty feet based on the fact that in the instances in which he dodged them he was standing on one of those power lines in the back. But that would just be a guess based on my sight and memory. Someone else could probably scale it or give a better estimate.



shade0180 said:


> And I just disprove the robot laser on the same post.



Don't know about that. The laser behaves in seemingly every other aspect like an actual one besides that one single fact that it bends. When someone finds 2-3 reasons for that laser being legit and you can find only 1 I see no reason we can't just pull up artistic license for it. 

Unless there is some other fact besides the fact they bend that everyone doesn't seem to be paying attention to...


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 22, 2015)

There are multiple things that can remove it from being a laser the bending is the best proof

another one is that those laser are visible...

Laser should be invisible to the sight... but they aren't.



> The laser behaves in seemingly every other aspect like an actual one besides that one single fact that it bends


Er the only resemblance it has with a laser is it can cut through things...


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> another one is that those laser are visible...
> 
> Laser should be invisible to the sight... but they aren't.


Gonna stop you here.

Can't be fucked to comment on the beams in question here, but that's a weak argument in general for debates regarding whether or not something is a laser. There are plenty of cases of visible lasers in fiction.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 22, 2015)

Fine I'm not sighting it as evidence either.  I was just expressing if we want to be technical that can be used.


----------



## Dudebro (Jan 22, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Fine I'm not sighting it as evidence either.  I was just expressing if we want to be technical that can be used.



Even then nobody was there to see it but Genos and the robot itself. You could easily just argue Genos has optical equipment in his head(Being a cyborg and all) that can make lasers visible to his own eyesight anyway. At this point I'm just beating a dead horse though.

It also does more than just cut. The beams are...Well...Beams...And not your typical blaster type weapon like Genos' own. Then there is Genos' himself calling those beams fired at him lasers and then there is the laser's own reaction to things like steam/dust which is how he defeats the robot...


----------

